
The Zen of Product Design: How Lockitron Let Go of the Non-Essential - fictivmade
http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/the-zen-of-product-design-how-lockitron-let-go-of-the-extraneous-and-non-essential
======
officialchicken
TLDR; A physical product was value-engineered to reach price point.

Using radios to adjust mechanical tumblers via solenoid or magnetron - with
mechanical key override - goes back to at least 60 years. A quick patent
search reveals many examples.

So, what's the koan here, if it's really zen-like?

